# Conductors Anouncements



## Benny (Mar 21, 2016)

The last time I was in a Roomette (the only time actually) I had a hard time hearing the Anouncements. I noticed in my Roomette there was a knob for "channels" and volume but I never could get anything out of it. The CSA was nowhere to be found

Question: is there a certain channel that it needs to be set on in order to hear Anouncements?

Thanks


----------



## willem (Mar 21, 2016)

I have found that channel 1 is used more often than others, and setting the selector to channel 1 and turning up the volume is no assurance that any given announcement will be audible.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Mar 21, 2016)

On many of the Superliners, the channel knob and volume do not control the conductor's announcement. In fact many of my recent roomettes only receive announcements from the speakers in the hallway(and not inside the roomette). On my recent trip on the California Zephyr there was a noticeable different in the volume of conductor announcements as we got new conductors at the various crew change stops. Also the SCA does have access to a panel in the lower level of the Superliner to make announcement just in his car and to some degree he controls the volume of all announcements. Best thing to do is ask your SCA.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 21, 2016)

In (long ago) days past, there were videos and/or music channels in the rooms. They have long since stopped. That is why you'll find channel and volume selectîon buttons in the rooms. They do not work any longer, and most times the in room speakers do not work either. In order to hear any announcement, I open my room door and łisten to the hallway speaker.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 24, 2016)

I found Ch 1 has the announcements from the Conductor, LSA, etc. Volume varies by room, so sometimes only the hallway speakers hear the announcements. Also, there are no announcements generally after 10PM until morning.


----------

